# just after some info please



## bookwormju (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi i`ve kept corn snakes for a few years but i`m interested in getting some DWA snakes and i was wondering if there was much difference in there keep. Can someone recommend an ideal 1st time DWA snake, i must add that it can`t be too big as i`m disabled.
Thanks for your time


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Its such a tough question to answer.
For an Aussie, a great choice is a Red Bellied Black Snake.
For people here, a Snouted Cobra or a Puff Adder.

All in all, you need to find an animal you would feel comfortable with. So I suggest narrowing down your choices, finding some keepers that keep them and go see for yourself what they are like and decide what you are comfortable with from there.


----------



## bookwormju (Oct 18, 2009)

mad martin said:


> Its such a tough question to answer.
> For an Aussie, a great choice is a Red Bellied Black Snake.
> For people here, a Snouted Cobra or a Puff Adder.
> 
> All in all, you need to find an animal you would feel comfortable with. So I suggest narrowing down your choices, finding some keepers that keep them and go see for yourself what they are like and decide what you are comfortable with from there.


 
Thanks mate, i like Volgel pitvipers and Wagleri`s but i wasn`t sure if these would be too much for someone with no experience.
How can i find someone local with DWA snakes so i can gain some experience before making up my mind?


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

Me thinks a wind up...


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

With DWA keepers I cannot help you mate. Up until a month ago, I didn't even know what DWA means


----------



## Andy G (Sep 3, 2009)

I think possibly a certain person we all know and love, seeing if he gets a different response if he starts again and claims to have owned a corn. Call me suspicious but thats my thoughts!


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

Have to agree with Andy on this one. A disabled corn keeper wanting hots? Hmmm.... now how would I go about baiting the venomous community.......


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

Before I retire for the night and go to bed, allow me to say one thing.
If the OP is genuine, please reconsider.
Many disabled people achieve wonderful things that put many able bodied people to shame, often through grit and determination. However, I know of numerous instances where even the most able and fleet of foot keepers (with much more experience than a few corns) have found themselves the recipient of a serious bite.
If you are honestly disabled and I have completely misjudged you, then please forgive me, but also please take me seriously. I do not know your level of disability, but whatever it is it is too much. 
Your fellow humans may admire your spirit, but a snake that perceives you as a threat will not afford you such a luxury.
You keep corns and more power to you, but where hots are concerned that is simply not enough. Your lack of experience combined with your disability is quite simply dangerous and you will almost certainly get bitten.
Not wishing to sound harsh, but that's the cold hard facts as they are. Sorry.


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

I wouldn't say that Dave.
I personally know a keeper here that keeps some pretty nasty elapids and he is confined to a wheel chair.


----------



## bookwormju (Oct 18, 2009)

terciopelo_dave said:


> Before I retire for the night and go to bed, allow me to say one thing.
> If the OP is genuine, please reconsider.
> Many disabled people achieve wonderful things that put many able bodied people to shame, often through grit and determination. However, I know of numerous instances where even the most able and fleet of foot keepers (with much more experience than a few corns) have found themselves the recipient of a serious bite.
> If you are honestly disabled and I have completely misjudged you, then please forgive me, but also please take me seriously. I do not know your level of disability, but whatever it is it is too much.
> ...


 

Thank you for being honest. I have wondered whether it would be a good idea and this was why i was asking questions on here. I will keep this as a fantasy and stick with my corn`s.

Ju


----------



## bookwormju (Oct 18, 2009)

terciopelo_dave said:


> Me thinks a wind up...


 
This was not a wind up, i was being serious. I was after some advice from the people in the know. I am NOT James as you all think i am my name is Julie and i live in Leics. I have severe walking difficulties as well as back problems but i am quite capable of looking after snakes.
I would have loved to get some hots but after the only helpful reply from Dave i have changed my mind as i would hate to get them and then find i can`t cope and have to re-home the snakes would break my heart as i become very attatched to my pets.
If this is the sort of comment i`m going to get when i ask questions then maybe this site isn`t for me.


----------



## bookwormju (Oct 18, 2009)

mad martin said:


> I wouldn't say that Dave.
> I personally know a keeper here that keeps some pretty nasty elapids and he is confined to a wheel chair.


 
Thanks for that but after Dave`s reply i`ll think i`ll stick with my corns

Cheers mate


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Andy G said:


> I think possibly a certain person we all know and love, seeing if he gets a different response if he starts again and claims to have owned a corn. Call me suspicious but thats my thoughts!


:whistling2:



terciopelo_dave said:


> Have to agree with Andy on this one. A disabled corn keeper wanting hots? Hmmm.... now how would I go about baiting the venomous community.......


Thats just uncalled for. :censor:




mad martin said:


> I wouldn't say that Dave.
> I personally know a keeper here that keeps some pretty nasty elapids and he is confined to a wheel chair.


Everything can be achieved if one set's they're mind to it, and became determined and dedicated to whatever they wish to gain.



bookwormju said:


> Thank you for being honest. I have wondered whether it would be a good idea and this was why i was asking questions on here. I will keep this as a fantasy and stick with my corn`s.
> 
> Ju


Don't listen to the insults there...See you're boundaries and limits...Just because you have a disabilitie, it does in no way mean that you should not have the right to keep DWA.


----------



## nitro (Dec 8, 2009)

ViperLover said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> Don't listen to the insults there...See you're boundaries and limits...Just because you have a disabilitie, it does in no way mean that you should not have the right to keep DWA.


I doubt it was a insult to him i think they thought it was probably you trying to wind them all up again, come on DWA and a disability has got to be playing russian roulette


----------



## bookwormju (Oct 18, 2009)

nitro said:


> I doubt it was a insult to him i think they thought it was probably you trying to wind them all up again, come on DWA and a disability has got to be playing russian roulette


 
This was why i wanted honest opinions from people in the know, i have had doubts myself but i really do these snakes. Their so beautiful but i have accepted the answers i got and will continue wih corns and be happy i have got those.


----------



## bookwormju (Oct 18, 2009)

ViperLover said:


> :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do NOT need you to defend me i can do that myself.

Yes there are limits to what i can do and one of those is keeping hots.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

bookwormju said:


> I do NOT need you to defend me i can do that myself.
> 
> Yes there are limits to what i can do and one of those is keeping hots.


 
You have Pm...


----------



## masticophis (Jan 14, 2007)

bookwormju said:


> I do NOT need you to defend me i can do that myself.
> 
> Yes there are limits to what i can do and one of those is keeping hots.


Though as you see to like the arboreal vipers then how about a GTP/ETB or maybe some of the boiga, or maybe some other species there are lots to chose from.

Not saying they are easy snakes to care for, or even that they are risk free, but at least the risks aren't anywhere near as high as 'hots'.

Still may be a steep earning curve from corns but it's certainly not impossible and maybe you could fall in love with some of these instead.

Mike


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

A very good friend of mine has a seriously damaged back and yet he was able to successfully keep a small collection of vipers including Eyelash Vipers, Horned Bush Vipers and Desert Horned Vipers.
He has also helped me on numerous occasions with packing, unpacking and photographing snakes and there have never been any safety issues.
There are a fair few “able bodied” keepers out there who are carrying a fair amount of excess weight so are not exactly nimble on their feet, yet they seem to cope.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

PDR said:


> A very good friend of mine has a seriously damaged back and yet he was able to successfully keep a small collection of vipers including Eyelash Vipers, Horned Bush Vipers and Desert Horned Vipers.
> He has also helped me on numerous occasions with packing, unpacking and photographing snakes and there have never been any safety issues.
> There are a fair few “able bodied” keepers out there who are carrying a fair amount of excess weight so are not exactly nimble on their feet, yet they seem to cope.


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## bookwormju (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks Mike and PDR i appreciate both of your comments. I think i will try to gain more experience with other types of snakes first and see then if i can find someone local who keeps vemonous snakes and watch them care for them before i make up my mind completely.
It will be another year before i get anything else anyway as i like to fully research what i am getting before i buy, that way i know what i am getting into and i know i can give the animal the best care i can.

Ju


----------

